# vr6 turbo oil recommendations



## oem + (Jul 23, 2008)

what oil and weight should i run in my vrt? thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: vr6 turbo oil recommendations (oem +)*

0W40 and get and oil cooler!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: vr6 turbo oil recommendations (oem +)*

If it were my car I would go for something that is more shear stable than mobil1 0W40, like redline 10W40 or 5W40 or amsoil. I would want the maximum protection for that application. The oil cooler is an excellent idea.


----------



## llanowar (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: vr6 turbo oil recommendations (saaber2)*

hey i am turboing my vr6 and i need help where can i get a t fitting for my oil switch for my feed line to my turbo


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: vr6 turbo oil recommendations (oem +)*

I am curious about this also -- What 50x.x number would be best for a VRT (24vT at that)? Would it be better to use some of the higher end oil used in the new diesels? (One of the 50x.1 oils?) or would just 502.00/505.00 be sufficient?
I am thinking of running either 5w-40 or 5w-50, but I have ran Xw-50 before and it seems to hurt the mileage just a bit.
Anyways what do you guys think?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: vr6 turbo oil recommendations (PhReE)*

I am not sure what you mean by higher end oils. If you mean higher quality oils, wouldn't it be worth $10 more per oil change for an oil that will minimize sludge and wear on your car? It is to me. 
If you are talking about vw diesel spec oils, the fact that it meets the spec. alone does not make the oil superior. Many different oils of varying quality can meet the spec. and lots of excellent oils don't even bother testing to meet that spec. For example take the API spec., if an oil has too much P it may not meet the API spec., but the combination of additives and base stocks may mean that oil is superior to many oils that meet the API P limitation.


----------

